# Faolan's photo session



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Yesterday, my sister and I made a road trip with Faolan to meet up with the BEST canine photographer. She also took pictures of Neeko this past summer. Anyways, i received a sneak peak of my little boy!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

He's such a handsome guy! Can't wait for the rest of the pictures


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

O wow! he looks like a wolf! Gorgeous!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I love hybrids. They are beautiful! I would just have to do A LOT of research on them first. I just don't know a whole lot about their behavior.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I love hybrids. They are beautiful! I would just have to do A LOT of research on them first. I just don't know a whole lot about their behavior.



It's dog behavior, just intensified. They're very sensitive, and less forgiving. Easily bored, and can be destructive. When the weather is crappy, we play indoor mind-games, which I think all owners should do.

I'm no expert with high-contents, but I guess that's a whole different ball game. I do know of individuals with high-contents as house dogs, but they can never be trusted unattended. I'm friends with a lady near me who has a high, and her girl thinks people exist to rub her belly. They did a wonderful job socializing her as a puppy. But, she was apparently a demon-puppy from about 4-6 months. 

Faolan is a rescue, and had never been crated or leash trained. He learned in 15 minutes that if we stop walking, he has to lie down next to me and look at me for the walk to continue. 

Some insist on zoo-worthy containment structures, and for high contents, that's a necessity. Mine are house dogs. Faolan is a mid, Neeko is a low, and Bruce is a low/no. Bruce (also a rescue) has the most "issues" out of the three.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

He is so lovely! The photos are perfect!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Gosh, that photographer really knows how to capture the essence of your dogs. Stunning photo!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice picture. I think it takes a special person to have them myself. They are beautiful, but I think most people just think they can treat them like a dog.

About twenty years ago someone had one on the mountain and it got lose from them and killed some of our sheep. One poor little lamb dad brought down and it was in the yard dragging it's hind end around for a long time.

It never did get better, I can't remember if he had to kill it finally or it died.

I have a friend that once had a dog that was half coyote, it was old by the time I saw it so I don't know much about it or how it was when it was young.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Neeko is very smart, and well behaved most of the time. She goes lots of places. She's also very stubborn and pushy, and doesn't like rude dogs.

Faolan is very sweet, submissive, and sometimes fearful, but at times an ornery little turd. He's dog reactive.

Bruce is a head case. I love him dearly, and he's come so far. He truly is not the same dog we adopted 21 months ago. He only goes places with minimal people and dog traffic. He's a lovely boy 95% of the time at home. He takes medicine twice daily, and probably will forever.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I am really considering getting a hybrid when it is possible to give them the life they deserve/need (really hoping it will be possible some day). I absolutely love them. 

Nice picture btw! Hope you post some more when you get them!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ah the poor guy what kind of medicine does he have to take, something to calm him down?


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Ah the poor guy what kind of medicine does he have to take, something to calm him down?


He takes amitriptyline, twice daily. It, along with patience, consistency, and love have brought him a very long way.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That's a really good picture of Faolan!


----------

